# Beauty app



## Yamly (Nov 6, 2018)

Don't know where is the right place for this question, anyway who knows how much does it cost to create a beauty app?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 6, 2018)

To create an app of any sort, much less a beauty app, costs _a lot_ of money.

How much does it cost to make an app? - App Cost Calculator (you answer some questions and it'll generate an estimate of how much it would cost to make it based on what you want.)


----------



## Yamly (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Tove (Nov 6, 2018)

It's hard to say for sure because there are plenty of factors. It totally depends on functionality and the complexity of the app, besides the cost varies from developer to developer. In order to understand more details, check out this article idapgroup.com/blog/much-cost-build-app-like-spotify/


----------



## kandida (Dec 5, 2018)

I think it all depends on the complexity of the application. Some will cost a penny, and some - expensive. The question is not specific!


----------



## Lica (Apr 11, 2019)

My brother says it starts with $1000...


----------

